# Мануальная терапия



## dimon (20 Авг 2009)

Здравствуйте!!!

Подскажите, если кто знает телефон или адрес, по которому можно обратиться к мануальному терапевту в  г. Сочи?


----------



## agent (28 Окт 2009)

Ну слушайте для того чтобы обратится к мануальному терапевту в городе Сочи, вам для этого достаточно купить газету местную с объявлениями. Там есть рекламы многих клиник с перечню предоставляемых услуг. Или вы такие ленивые что даже не можете собрать для себя такую информацию?


----------



## nuwa (28 Окт 2009)

agent написал(а):


> Там есть рекламы многих клиник с перечню предоставляемых услуг. Или вы такие ленивые что даже не можете собрать для себя такую информацию?



Не ленивые, а внимательно относящиеся к своему здоровью. И потому спрашивающие на профессональном форуме, среди таких же, как и он сам нуждающихся в профессональном мануальном терапевте, а не шарлатане, которых полно в подобных изданиях.


----------

